# Post banding behavior



## Laurahj (Sep 21, 2017)

Hi everyone I have a queation, yesterday I had both of my nigerian dwarf males banded and one was also debuded. Today the one that was both banded and debuded will not get near me and runs from me. Is this normal, maybe he mad at me, and if so how do I get him to trust me again?? The other kid will come bear me and show affection just not as playful which I figure is normal.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Were you the one who did this dasterdly deed? Give him a day or two, he'll come around.


----------



## Laurahj (Sep 21, 2017)

nancy d said:


> Were you the one who did this dasterdly deed? Give him a day or two, he'll come around.


Nancy, no I took them to the vet to have it done so that it was done right.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Offer some treats, they can be off a day or two. By the way I was just ribbing you about the deed.


----------



## Laurahj (Sep 21, 2017)

nancy d said:


> Offer some treats, they can be off a day or two. By the way I was just ribbing you about the deed.


Haha its all good it just breaks my heart that he wont come near me right now.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

See if you can corner him and catch him. Then hold him in your lap and talk to him for half an hour or so. See if he'll take a treat from you or eat leaves out of your hand. Hold him in your lap a couple of times a day until he settles. He'll forgive you before too long.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice.


----------



## Laurahj (Sep 21, 2017)

Damfino said:


> See if you can corner him and catch him. Then hold him in your lap and talk to him for half an hour or so. See if he'll take a treat from you or eat leaves out of your hand. Hold him in your lap a couple of times a day until he settles. He'll forgive you before too long.


Thank you, thats what I tried earlier and he was so spooked that all his hair was standing up so I left him alone for awhile. Will keep trying as you recommended I just dont want to traumatize him. Lol


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

Laurahj, don't fret too much. He will get over it before long and be just like before. Our doelings will be stand offish after banding the horns. Some will take longer to get back to trusting us like they did before the banding. We have 2 that we can't keep out of the way when we go in with them and another one that is just now getting back to normal after 2 months. So it depends on the goat. I would not recommend pressuring him. Just act normal and let him make the move back to you. Animal crackers in small numbers (like 3 or 4 per goat ) seem to be a magical treat. They can smell them and if someone else is eating them then they just can't resist the temptation.


----------



## Laurahj (Sep 21, 2017)

TexasGoatMan said:


> Laurahj, don't fret too much. He will get over it before long and be just like before. Our doelings will be stand offish after banding the horns. Some will take longer to get back to trusting us like they did before the banding. We have 2 that we can't keep out of the way when we go in with them and another one that is just now getting back to normal after 2 months. So it depends on the goat. I would not recommend pressuring him. Just act normal and let him make the move back to you. Animal crackers in small numbers (like 3 or 4 per goat ) seem to be a magical treat. They can smell them and if someone else is eating them then they just can't resist the temptation.


Thank you Texas Goat Man, he is pretty much back to normal now. However we did experience pretty bad problems with my other male that took all of our attention til now so little spooked one had time to readjust to us after the incident.


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

Good deal.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Calfee Farms (Oct 10, 2017)

I figured he would get back to normal. I took my guardian llama and had him gelded. Dude wouldn't even look at me for a month. Finally he came around and was back to his old self. I can't really blame him for being mad at me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, yeah, a very uncomfortable procedure, I cringe every time I have to do it. Glad he got over being mad at you.


----------



## Miller'sLostGoat (Apr 26, 2018)

lol It never last long. Especially if they get treats after.


----------



## Jeanene (Dec 31, 2017)

My Nigerian/pygmy goat is a week into having being banded. He won't eat alot, hardly drinks. He eats hay though. He had some puss on them so I gave him antibiotics for 3 days. Then input antiseptic on him. He won't come to me now. He is really down. Animal crackers work but their limited. He just don't want water. Not sure what to do.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It would be better to start your own thread. Did you get a temp on him?


----------



## Jeanene (Dec 31, 2017)

I had gotten the temp,he was warm.i treated him,but now he's losing fur? He's eating good,he also is making a clicking sound.?


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Old thread, but I think it is very natural to be scared of humans after such a painful treatment.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Jeanene said:


> I had gotten the temp,he was warm.i treated him,but now he's losing fur? He's eating good,he also is making a clicking sound.?


The symptoms you are describing are definitely not normal for after banding. Are you able to have a veterinarian see him? It sounds like he has multiple issues going on.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

I guess the vet has long since been there, or the kid died, or, which I hope, the kid is now a healthy, grown-up goat who loves his flock, humans as well as other goats! (The thread was started in October 2017.)


----------



## Justin steinmetz (May 11, 2020)

I’m dreading the day I have to band


----------

